
“Relative State” Formulation of Quantum Mechanics – Hugh Everett III (1957) [pdf] - bookofjoe
http://jamesowenweatherall.com/SCPPRG/EverettHugh1957PhDThesis_BarrettComments.pdf
======
bookofjoe
See also: [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hugh-everett-
biog...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hugh-everett-biography/)
He died in 1982 at age 51.

